# RDP 6 (Windows Remote Desktop Protocol 6)

## lyallp

Is there any support for RDP 6?

I recently had a machine come into our environment that requires it and kde-base/krdc and net-misc/rdesktop both seem to only support RDP 5.

Do I have any options other than using Windows in a VM?

----------

## ShadowCat8

Well, 

Not sure this will help you out, but I tend to just run 'mstsc' directly with wine.  

If I may ask, which OS is running RDP6?

HTH.

----------

## Cyker

Windows Server 2008 and above require the extra security in RDP6 by default.

----------

## lyallp

The OS is Win2003 Ent, but it's had the RDP6 update.

----------

## Cyker

AFAIK there is no RDP6 support in Linux yet, but you can disable the extra authentication bits in Win2k3 so that RDP5 works again.

I can't remember how of the top of my head so you'll need to RTFM  :Smile: 

----------

